# Акупунктурный лифтинг



## Alexey Leonov (25 Мар 2013)

Акупунктурный лифтинг – это воздействие на рецепторные зоны и сосудисто-лимфатические скопления в области лица при помощи специальных очень тонких иголочек с целью осуществления омолаживающего эффекта. При этом происходит активизация кровообращения в сосудах кожи, ускоряется и улучшается выведение продуктов обмена, усиливается активность мимической мускулатуры, стимулируется процесс образования собственного коллагена в коже. Результатом всех этих процессов является сглаживание мелких мимических морщин, уменьшение (или полное исчезновение) складок между бровями и на переносице, улучшение оттенка кожи, устранение пятен на лице и даже контурная «подтяжка» лица, благодаря которой, возможно, метод и получил своё название.
Таким образом, акупунктурный лифтинг по эффективности применения практически не отличается от самой настоящей пластической операции, поскольку пациент «сбрасывает» около десяти лет своего фактического возраста. К тому же сеансы акупунктурного лифтинга стóят значительно дешевле и не имеют ни характерных для пластических операций осложнений, ни побочных эффектов, ни восстановительного постоперационного периода. Хотя справедливости ради следует отметить, что эффект омоложения при акупунктурном лифтинге наступает значительно позже, чем после работы косметического хирурга. К дополнительным преимуществам иглового воздействия на акупунктурные точки лица относится повышение скорости сжигания местных жировых отложений, что позволяет за короткий промежуток времени избавиться от «второго подбородка» и толстых щёк. Наряду с этим расположенные на лице рефлексогенные скопления – это прикладные места для положительного воздействия на различные внутренние органы. Иногда процесс иглоукалывания в области лица производится с целью улучшения функционального состояния этих органов (например, при заболеваниях пищеварительной, нервной системы и др.), а омолаживающее действие – это лишь «побочный эффект» такого сеанса.
Особенности проведения процедуры
Акупунктурный лифтинг – это простая, но очень тонкая процедура, требующая от специалиста блестящих знаний анатомии, особенно в сфере лицевых нервов и сосудов. Дело в том, что те подкожные структуры, которые требуют механической стимуляции в ходе проведения лицевой иглотерапии (второе название акупунктурного лифтинга), расположены на разной глубине и соседствуют с различными анатомическими образованиями. Поэтому введение игл на различных участках лица осуществляется на разную глубину и даже под разным углом. Кроме того, продолжительность воздействия для каждой точки своя.
Сам сеанс длится в течение нескольких минут (в среднем около получаса), а вот количество таких процедур определяется специалистом в зависимости от возраста пациента, состояние кожи, индивидуальных особенностей организма и поставленных задач. В среднем количество сеансов не должно быть меньше десяти, однако в отдельных случаях бывает достаточно и пяти. Сеанс акупунктурного лифтинга не сопровождается значительными болевыми ощущениями, хотя момент введения иглы, конечно же, не остаётся незамеченным со стороны пациента. Тем не менее, многие пациенты отмечают, что процедура доставляет им лишь положительные ощущения, в процессе которых можно расслабиться и даже задремать. Кроме того, процедура начинается с приятного массажа лица, при котором усиливается прилив крови к коже и подкожным тканям.
Эффективность и продолжительность омолаживающего эффекта от акупунктурного лифтинга во многом зависит от того, насколько бережно пациент будет относиться к своей коже. Так, использование увлажняющих кремов и предохранение лица от химически агрессивной косметики позволит надолго сохранить свежесть вашей кожи.


----------



## gudkov (26 Мар 2013)

Что за рекламная ахинея


----------



## Alexey Leonov (26 Мар 2013)

Странное время для комментария - 06 утра. 
 Акупунктурный лифтинг - один из методов в иглорефлексотерапии, с успехом используется во всем мире. Нормальный пост, информативный и повествует о методе.. А насчёт рекламы уже было обсуждение. Явная реклама она видна на форуме, её очень хорошо заметно. А скрытой можно назвать почти любое сообщение. Типа врач пиарит себя отвечая на вопросы пользователей форума, продвигает определённый препарат или иглы для рефлексотерапии..


----------



## gudkov (26 Мар 2013)

Это псевдонаучная ахинея, а не "нормальный пост".  Весь этот пост состоит из ахинеи написанной научными и медицинскими терминами, типа "повышение скорости сжигания местных жировых отложений")))) Таким образом всяческую БАДню и чюдо-средства рекламируют))


----------



## Alexey Leonov (26 Мар 2013)

Ну уж какой написали..  А метод хороший, он работает. Кстати не всё плохо, что называют БАДами и не всё плохо, что сделано в Китае. А крикунов много, они всегда были.. Типа псевдонаучно, да клинически не подтверждено.. Можете конечно иглорефлексотерапию и гомеопатию назвать псевдонаучной, да только врачи всего мира это успешно используют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Мар 2013)

А в каких странах гомеопатию оплачивает страховая медицина?


----------



## Alexey Leonov (27 Мар 2013)

С Индией всё понятно. Германия, Италия и Франция вроде как лидеры в области гомеопатии, в этих странах порядка 80% населения пользуются гомеопатическими препаратами. В Германии лечение ими оплачивается страховыми компаниями. В Швейцарии оплата услуг гомеопатов оплачивается из государственной страховки. А так частные клиники конечно гомеопатию в основном используют, понимаю к чему вопрос. Я вообще недавно электрофорез с лечебной грязью у себя реанимировал..))


----------



## gudkov (27 Мар 2013)

*Alexey Leonov*, Зачем с темы съезжать? Что есть такое - "повышение скорости сжигания местных жировых отложений"??? Я вот говорю, что это желтая рекламная бредятина, а-ля реклама БАДа "Золотой дракон" и тому подобных)) Есть что возразить? Только по существу, без перепрыгивания на гомеопатию и прочее не имеющее отношения к данному вопросу.


----------



## Вера Игоревна (27 Мар 2013)

Замечательный метод ! Я и несколько моих подруг проходили такой курс в Москве. Лицо действительно разглаживается. А после иголочек ещё делали кисточный массаж лица. Мне вообще очень нравится акупунктура, нервы хорошо успокаивает.


----------



## Владимир 32 (27 Мар 2013)

Добрый вечер. Проходил курс иглорефлесотерапии в реабилитационном центе. В области лица и шеи тоже ставили иглы. Всё отлично, я поправился. Статья хорошая !


----------



## gudkov (28 Мар 2013)

Вера Игоревна написал(а):


> Лицо действительно разглаживается.



Есть фото "до" и "после" (с разглаженным лицом)? 
Добавлено: Mar 28, 2013 9:01 AM


Владимир 32 написал(а):


> Добрый вечер. Проходил курс иглорефлесотерапии в реабилитационном центе. В области лица и шеи тоже ставили иглы. Всё отлично, я поправился. Статья хорошая !



Что именно "поправилось", сгорели "местные жировые отложения" на лице?))))


----------



## Вера Игоревна (28 Мар 2013)

....................



*moderator:* Сообщение удалено. Причина - нарушение Правил форума.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Мар 2013)

Тему можно закрывать.


----------

